# Large pine cone- hollow form



## George Watkins (Oct 17, 2012)

Hello folks

here is one of my latest cast blanks- it has one large pine cone embedded within the resin with the base of the cone at the top of the form(I might try the next one the other way up)

its 3 1/2" tall by 2 7/8" wide

from this...






to this.


----------



## D.Oliver (Oct 17, 2012)

That's awesome, George!


----------



## ve3bax (Oct 17, 2012)

thats simply a beauty! 

--Dave


----------



## LarryDNJR (Oct 17, 2012)

You sir win the internet for the day!

Very beautiful!

Crazy amount of resin cost going into that?


----------



## Jim Smith (Oct 17, 2012)

Truly beautiful!  Thanks for sharing.

Jim Smith


----------



## PaulDoug (Oct 17, 2012)

Whoooo!  Now that there is awesome.  Nice work. Looks like it is on fire! 

I've been saving a big pine cone with an idea in my brain to cast it and make a turkey call out of it.  Now you have really inspired me.  Unfortunately, I don't hardly any casting experience and have so many other projects I haven't got to it.  One of these days I will have to give it a try.


----------



## Fishinbo (Oct 17, 2012)

Of supreme beauty!  Keep them coming.


----------



## Toni (Oct 17, 2012)

George WOW is all I can say!!! Amazing piece


----------



## Bob Wemm (Oct 17, 2012)

Freaking AWESOME.
Well done,
________________
Bob.
The sun came up this morning. Great start to the day, now it's up to me to make it even better.


----------



## CSue (Oct 17, 2012)

Stunning! and brilliant!


----------



## SteveG (Oct 17, 2012)

George, your creativity, innovation and turning skills are greatly admired. You have sparked my desire to try similar works to your composite resin pieces. Great job, and thanks for showing!
Steve


----------



## Tom T (Oct 17, 2012)

Incredible


----------



## seamus7227 (Oct 17, 2012)

DAAAAYUUUUUUM!~ that rocks!


----------



## Old Lar (Oct 17, 2012)

Who'd a thunk it.  That is awesome.  I would never have thought of a idea like that!


----------



## Lucky2 (Oct 17, 2012)

Beautiful.
Len


----------



## razor524 (Oct 17, 2012)

Very beautiful!  Great idea.


----------



## Rob73 (Oct 17, 2012)

Very nice.


----------



## lsweeney (Oct 17, 2012)

I just love it, can't wait to try it. how about a tutorial?


----------



## alamocdc (Oct 17, 2012)

Oh wow, George! My first thought was exactly what Bob said... freaking AWESOME!


----------



## CharlesJohnson (Oct 17, 2012)

I had wondered how bigger pine cone pieces would turn out.Beautifull ,thats how.Thanks for showing us.


----------



## George Watkins (Oct 18, 2012)

Thank you for all of your kind comments and "likes"


----------



## wizard (Oct 18, 2012)

Absolutely gorgeous!!!...It truly boggles my mind as to how you hollowed that out without going through a wall. Would give anything to watch you make one. Regards, Doc


----------



## johncrane (Oct 18, 2012)

Spot on George! things from nature work best and look best great job.


----------



## MartinPens (Oct 18, 2012)

wizard said:


> Absolutely gorgeous!!!...It truly boggles my mind as to how you hollowed that out without going through a wall. Would give anything to watch you make one. Regards, Doc



Gorgeous! I'm with Doc on this one.... To get through that and have it all in one piece is amazing. 
This makes me want to pursue the Binks pot and the whole shebang. Well done.

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## George Watkins (Oct 18, 2012)

Thank you
 
hollow form turning is all down to practice and repetition- the hollowing hole on this piece was around 5/16" whilst I was hollowing (it’s now 3/8" due to sanding) I didn’t start out working thru these sized holes I worked up to it gradually. 
The nice thing is now that anything bigger than 1/2" feels like luxury and I don’t even think about it.


----------



## nava1uni (Oct 19, 2012)

Extraordinary piece.


----------



## Bowl Slinger (Oct 19, 2012)

That is absolutely gorgeous and unique, well done!


----------



## Glen Schumann (Oct 19, 2012)

WOW!


----------



## joefrog (Oct 19, 2012)

Love it! Gorgeous turn!


----------



## SDB777 (Oct 19, 2012)

Ummmmm.............errrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr, my gosh..................it's ahhhhhhhhhh, awesomenesseringly.



Question:
If you could get a lightbulb inside and sit in the dark room with it, would it be see through-ish?






Scott (can't wait for my cone to get outta da pot) B


----------



## George Watkins (Oct 19, 2012)

thank you for your comments

yes Scott- I used light to help judge the wall thickness


----------



## shull (Oct 19, 2012)

Cool!!!!


----------



## Woodlvr (Oct 23, 2012)

Beautiful  and what everyone has already said. I have a strong desire to make a box from a piece I received from Bruce, but my nerve is lacking. Also not sure the size of the small tool used to make these and if I could justify the cost. Awesome work as always, your surprises are just raising the bar higher and higher. Please keep on showing us you art work.


----------



## Sully (Oct 23, 2012)

That is great!!! I think if I put that on my list to try later it'll be much later. Thanks for showing us your art.

Sully


----------



## George Watkins (Oct 23, 2012)

Thank you for all of your kind comments


----------



## clapiana (Oct 24, 2012)

Sweeeeeeet love the thought put into this piece. Reminds me of stingrays floating around


----------



## firewhatfire (Oct 24, 2012)

I sure do enjoy looking at these.  Maybe someday I can turn something that purty.

Phil


----------



## clapiana (Dec 13, 2012)

george how thin did you get that?

can you show a pic of the tool you used to scrape the inside of it or does it cut that inside?

very good stuff


----------



## George Watkins (Dec 13, 2012)

thank you

I used home made Ellsworth style tools (similar to the one's on my website) and the wall thickness was about 1/4" maybe 3/16"


----------

